# War Diary for RCCS unit attached to 2nd Brigade. Netherlands, Nov. 1944



## robjar (9 May 2019)

Hello.

My Grandfather, Major William H. Jardine, served with the RCCS in the Second World War. I know from his files and personal conversations that he was injured near Nijmegen on November 25th, 1944. I am going to the Netherlands this summer and want to know more about what his unit was doing/where it was at that time.
His service file does not include the name of a particular RCCS unit - the only identifying information is the medical records that list "2nd Bde." repeatedly.

Is there someone
a) With information (unit histories, etc.) that might mention my grandfather?
b) Be willing to have a look at my grandfather's service file to help me figure this out? I have gone over it a dozen times and can't find a clue as to his specific unit.

Cheers
Robert


----------



## RocketRichard (9 May 2019)

Was this mentioned?

the 2nd Corps Signal Regiment Royal Canadian Corps of Signals (R.C.C.S.)


----------



## klambie (9 May 2019)

2 Cdn Infantry Brigade didn't move from Italy until early 1945. That's how I'd read '2nd Bde', so doesn't fit. 2nd Cdn Armoured Brigade was in NW Europe from Normandy to the end, but would typically be identified with 'Amd' or similar.

Your best bet is to post up his records, at least the primary forms with untis/dates etc. He had to belong to someone, so it should be possible to accurately identify a unit and narrow what you are looking for. There is obvious expertise here, but you might consider the forums at wartimes.ca. Experience with WW II records, good knowledge of war diaries (most except the primary battalion/regiment diaries have been digitized) and a couple of serious diggers that may be able to help.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 May 2019)

robjar said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> My Grandfather, Major William H. Jardine, served with the RCCS in the Second World War. I know from his files and personal conversations that he was injured near Nijmegen on November 25th, 1944. I am going to the Netherlands this summer and want to know more about what his unit was doing/where it was at that time.
> His service file does not include the name of a particular RCCS unit - the only identifying information is the medical records that list "2nd Bde." repeatedly.
> ...



Whatever you do, you should read some of Terry Copp's stuff on the Canadian Army in WW2, like this book:

Cinderella Army: The Canadians in Northwest Europe, 1944-1945

https://www.amazon.ca/Cinderella-Army-Canadians-Northwest-1944-1945/dp/0802095224/ref=sr_1_2?qid=1557425209&refinements=p_lbr_books_authors_browse-bin%3ATerry+Copp&s=books&sr=1-2

It's an excellent overview, down to Brigade level pretty much, about what went on where, when and how.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 May 2019)

You could;d also try the Communications and Electronics Museum at CFB Kingston.

Here is a link to its web site:

https://www.candemuseum.org


----------



## YZT580 (9 May 2019)

You might want to take a short drive into Belgium and view the Canadian War Museum if you want to see an accurate series of dioramas with regards to the Canadian efforts in that region.  It will give you an idea of what he was faced with.


----------



## klambie (9 May 2019)

Working from RJ's useful clue:

JARDINE, William Henry, Major - Mention in Despatches - Signals - awarded as per Canada Gazette and CARO/5801, both dated 23 June 1945.

JARDINE, William Henry, Major - Officer of the Order of Orange-Nassau, with Swords (Holland) - Signals - awarded as per Canada Gazette dated 22 December 1945 and CARO/6291 dated 24 December 1945. Recommended by Lieutenant-Colonel J.T. North, Officer Commanding Signals, 2 Canadian Corps; with Headquarters, Canadian Forces in the Netherlands, 21-26 September 1945.

_After landing in France 4 July 1944 until wounded at the approach to Nijmegen Bridge 25 November 1944, Major Jardine commanded the company of 2 Canadian Corps Signals which provides all communication to Rear Headquarters 2 Canadian Corps.

Due to his organizing ability, energy and constant devotion to duty, communications to this headquarters were outstandingly successful. In spite of the fact that on several occasions the Corps had under command more than twice as many formations as were contemplated when his company was formed, Major Jardine never failed to provide the required communications and throughout the entire period no message was lost and only one was delayed.

By constant careful supervision and intelligent anticipation of possible difficulties, Major Jardine ensured the maintenance of communications at a high degree of efficiency, thereby contributing to the success of the operations leading to the liberation of the Netherlands._

Their war diary is available by searching for reel 'T-21325' here:
http://heritage.canadiana.ca/

Image 400 has relevant information for 25 and 26 Nov 1944. That is about as much detail as you can expect for an officer. For more general information, there is a vast amount of detail available in the diaries that you may want to look at on that and other reels.


----------

